# If you never pick up blocks will you be deactivated or stop seeing blocks?



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

I signed up for Flex last summer when it first came to my area, however I have yet to actually pick up a block from my warehouse because I’ve been too busy with other stuff and my other job. If I never pick up blocks will I eventually be deactivated or stop seeing blocks that are posted?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think so


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Hmm ok, will they at least tell you about it? I haven’t heard anything from Amazon about me not taking any blocks. I was still getting sent reserved blocks last week.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I've been doing this 4 years and the info at the beginning was after 6 months of not taking a block you would be deactivated. An email to support would get you reactivated for another 6 months. Never was an issue for me but know of a few that had it happen toward the end of 2016. It sounds like they stopped doing it because you are still seeing blocks. If I recall, those that had the issue got a message in the app when they tried to log in.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Your first photo identity will probably fail.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I didn't take my first block until well over a year after signing up. As long as you update the app you will be ok. First photo ID was fine.


----------



## TLA047225 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ive been approved for Amazon flex since April '19. When I was first approved I did 2 blocks. I didn't do another one again until 2 wks ago and never got deactivated or an email that I would be deactivated. I can't see why they would deactivate you. Just like me, I could one day decide to do it again. I might not have done it again if they made me start that process over again.


----------

